# Logo Channel on Dish (Please?)



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, I've asked. 

I get a typical response email: 
"Thank you for your email. We continue to look at adding Logo to our lineup. At 
this time, I cannot comment any further on pending discussions regarding this
issue. I apologize if this causes any inconvenience."

When at Gay Pride, I asked at the Logo booth about Dish availablility. Someone
who seemed to be in charge rolled their eyes and told me that Dish hasn't been
responsive. 

Anyone out there have any info? 

There are many, many channels available for sports viewers, shoppers, Christians,
children and families, Spanish and other non-English speakers, nature and 
science and home renovation buffs. But the only channel for Gay viewers on 
Dish is a single Pay-Per-View channel with very poor programming choices... 
You'ld think they would ty a bit harder. :nono:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well here we go agin oky all you gay basher l e t h e r r i p


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gsalem said:


> Well, I've asked.
> 
> I get a typical response email:
> "Thank you for your email. We continue to look at adding Logo to our lineup. At
> ...


Sir

Why don't you go with Diretv? I don't think it's a priority with Dish at this time. It will be on sooner or later.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Late Q3 or early Q4 was the response at Team Summit in Denver a few weeks ago, if they can work a could of the details out.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I have said before, Logo will be added at about the same time as MTV Desi since they are both owned by the same parent company.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

What does Logo have that other channels don't? What exactly is gay programming?


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

Presence said:


> What does Logo have that other channels don't? What exactly is gay programming?


I had it when I was with Charter, and it's actually a pretty good channel (I say this as a conservative father with wife and 2 kids). They have some good concerts, and show a lot of excellent movies.

I went over to Dish this past week, and was surprised to learn they don't carry it. I would certainly like to have it back!


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

_But the only channel for Gay viewers on 
Dish is a single Pay-Per-View channel with very poor programming choices... _

Guess you forgot about Showtime.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

restart88 said:


> _But the only channel for Gay viewers on
> Dish is a single Pay-Per-View channel with very poor programming choices... _
> 
> Guess you forgot about Showtime.


You have to subscribe to the whole showtime package. 
Logo is no different that Spike, Lifetime, BET, Oxygen, NFL channel, Speed channel. It was specifically designed to reach a specific audience with programming tailored towards them. HereTV doesn't cut it and neither does Showtime or Bravo for that matter.


----------



## dtrose (Feb 12, 2006)

Slamminc11 said:


> You have to subscribe to the whole showtime package.
> Logo is no different that Spike, Lifetime, BET, Oxygen, NFL channel, Speed channel. It was specifically designed to reach a specific audience with programming tailored towards them. HereTV doesn't cut it and neither does Showtime or Bravo for that matter.


AMEN


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Slamminc11 said:


> Late Q3 or early Q4 was the response at Team Summit in Denver a few weeks ago, if they can work a could of the details out.


Thanks. Appreciate the real info.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Sir
> 
> Why don't you go with Diretv? I don't think it's a priority with Dish at this time. It will be on sooner or later.


'Cause I have invested too much in Dish equipment and enjoy the
other programming choices. And, Dish has a local HD programming/DVR
solution that DirecTV does not.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gsalem said:


> 'Cause I have invested too much in Dish equipment and enjoy the
> other programming choices. And, Dish has a local HD programming/DVR
> solution that DirecTV does not.


OK I hear ya. No HD here for quite a while.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

gsalem said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the real info.


No problem, I have been asking them about Logo since before it was launched.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gsalem said:


> Well, I've asked.
> 
> I get a typical response email:
> "Thank you for your email. We continue to look at adding Logo to our lineup. At
> ...


Yesterday I went to LOGO's site to e-mail them. I clicked and it said: congratlulation! LOGO is now on Dishnetwork. What's going on? I guess they mean sometime this quarter.


----------



## dtrose (Feb 12, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Yesterday I went to LOGO's site to e-mail them. I clicked and it said: congratlulation! LOGO is now on Dishnetwork. What's going on? I guess they mean sometime this quarter.


Well I just went to their site and got "Unfortunately DISH has not yet agreed to carry LOGO, but we're working on it!"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's leave any issues with the content of this channel to the Potpourri discussion and set aside this thread for availability issues. Thanks.

Click here for Potpourri thread.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

So how could that be,

One went to Logo's site and got: "congrats! Logo is now on DISH!"

Another one went there and got: "unfortunatly DISH has not yet agreed.. but we are working on it"

?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I got the "unfortunately..." screen as well when I went there today, so not telling where the "congrats" line came from. 
Disclaimer: this post only has to do with availability of the channel Logo and nothing to do with it's content, though typing the word content I guess could be construed as talking about content!


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

When is Dish gonna carry LOGO in HD??????? :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometime after it is produced in HD.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

ZigSteenine said:


> When is Dish gonna carry LOGO in HD??????? :lol:


one thing at a time


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> So how could that be,
> 
> One went to Logo's site and got: "congrats! Logo is now on DISH!"
> 
> ...


Maybe it's I.E's fault . It wouldn't work in Firefox.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. Blame it on Bill Gates again..


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Darkman said:


> ya.. Blame it on Bill Gates again..


might as well, he is retiring from Microsoft anyway!


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

You could put the blame back on Steve Jobs, because without him, Bill Gates would be a nobody.. lol


----------



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

There is a gay ppv channel? What number?

Ok I found it. Channel 537.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Maybe it's I.E's fault . It wouldn't work in Firefox.


The site came up just fine running Firefox v1.5.0.6 under Linux.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Have National Geographic HD now, but have been unable to watch it because of DISH's 2nd hand-used junk 129 satellite. CSR's response--no problem here. RE the thread "has DISH ever solved a problem" -- answer here would be NO!


----------



## i_mobile (Oct 17, 2005)

I am gay and an E* subscriber (AEP + old HD Pack), so I don't have Logo. But I was visiting a friend of mine in Chicago, who is straight and has Logo because he's a D* subscriber (what a convoluted world this is), and let me tell you, the channel didn't interest me a bit. Old re-runs, nothing I haven't watched on Showtime or HBO already. And then I was watching Trick, a movie I love, and it was censored! No thanks. No logo for me. I won't be nagging Charlie for this channel at all. Now, that National Geographic HD channel is really tempting me to lose all my 942 recordings (lots of nip/tuck old episodes) and go the 622 way.....


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Seriously, we have a mainstream commercial Gay oriented and targeted
channel out there. Wouldn't you want the choice? 

If I have an hour, I'd prefer news from The Advocate (a news magazine 
show) instead of 48 Hours or Fox News. 

George


----------



## i_mobile (Oct 17, 2005)

Not really. I am also latino, and I barely watch the latino channels coming from Dish. Why? I don't see the quality in content. For me, it's not just about the label, it has to have the content appeal.

And as for news, I get them from the Daily Show with Jon Stewart. I think it's the only relevant news channel on TV. And I mean it. Another great source of news, if you are interested in the GLBT side of them, it's Gay TV on the FSTV channel. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gsalem said:


> Seriously, we have a mainstream commercial Gay oriented and targeted
> channel out there. Wouldn't you want the choice?
> 
> If I have an hour, I'd prefer news from The Advocate (a news magazine
> ...


Karal writes for the Advocate & he is on KGO on weekends 7 to 10 PM. Karal is alright in my book, & I'm not gay.


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

FSTV also has a show called GAY USA. GLBT news in the US and international news


----------



## daro (May 20, 2005)

Anyone knows when will on in dish????????

IF IT'S HAPPEN???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe Baby... "Someday" ( .. You never know)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

some of us are hoping!!!!!!!! :new_smili


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

:rolling:


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Others are hoping never!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Bend over and make a wish!:eek2:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Be careful then what you wish for .. or?


----------



## Trinity (Jun 16, 2006)

I too hoping its day will come.


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't wait! I hoping before the end of the year.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I have no problem with theme adding it ala carte.


----------



## PYLwhammy (Aug 17, 2006)

I get Logo from my local cable company and I have yet to find anything good on it. 
:nono:


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

on DISH and have yet to find any news on it.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

The same could be said for any channel.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Logo never around the corner(help I believe we have had this tread before I am stuck in a time warp):icon_kiff Man this weed is good it makes you have falsh back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> help I believe we have had this tread before I am stuck in a time warp


Yeah, it seems that the same question gets asked every couple of weeks. And the answer remains the same regardless of how many times it is asked. Not yet.

I do find it interesting when someone who has the channel (via cable or D*) says they don't like it. Especially when those people say they are in the target market. It makes me wonder just how disappointed the people begging for it will be if E* adds the channel (especially if added to AT180 where they could have to pay more or a la carte where they would have to pay more for the content.

While I don't like content descrimination having it as an a la carte would allow people at any level to add the channel and would give E* an accurate count of people who though the channel was worth paying for. Then again, adding the channel either to a package or a la carte still takes up transponder space. That commodity is never regained.

Once added there would be no easy way to pull it off later. Once sold a la carte there would be no easy way to just roll it with AT180 and make subscribers upgrade. If E* ever does add the channel where they put it is important.

BTW: Based on previous experience all AT plans will go up in price in February except those that are price guaranteed until 2008. So whether this channel is added or not expect a dollar or more on your bill.


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

James Long said:


> I do find it interesting when someone who has the channel (via cable or D*) says they don't like it. Especially when those people say they are in the target market. It makes me wonder just how disappointed the people begging for it will be if E* adds the channel (especially if added to AT180 where they could have to pay more or a la carte where they would have to pay more for the content.


Uh.... I had it while I was on cable. Loved it and nearly decided to not get dish because they didn't carry the channel...but I couldn't stand my cable service and figured Dish would carry the channel eventually. The channel is great...no not everyone is going to like it but plenty do. There is no reason why this shouldn't be part of a basic package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wasn't saying you were the somebody ... we have been discussing the addition of Logo since the channel was first announced. It will come and likely be in AT180 (perhaps lower). I don't see it as the most important channel E* can add, but I still see it as possible.


----------

